# Old games not working in Win7 64 bit!



## ankushkool (May 24, 2010)

I have been using vista 32 on my dell studio 17, recently was trying out win 7 64. there has been a great performance improvement! but there are some software and games that wont run on it... i cud find alternatives 4 de softwares but is there a way i can run 32bit games on it... e.g. Quake III?


----------



## ico (May 25, 2010)

As far as Quake 3 is concerned, download this *ioquake3.org/ and use the pack files of Quake 3.  It's free.

Try running other games under the "compatibility mode."


----------



## ankushkool (May 25, 2010)

thanks... hope it works!

---------- Post added at 08:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 AM ----------

compatibility mode dosent help as it still is 64 bit, there is no 32 bit compatibility mode option.


----------



## ankushkool (May 26, 2010)

there is only x86 version available for windows!


----------



## comp@ddict (May 26, 2010)

I can play URBAN TERROR based off Quake II engine, so it should work..

But I CAN't PLAY Half Life and Counter Strike SSS..


----------



## ankushkool (May 27, 2010)

so now the question is if i want to upgrade my vista home premium 32bit, sud i go for Win7 32 or 64 bit!!!


----------



## debsuvra (May 27, 2010)

ankushkool said:


> so now the question is if i want to upgrade my vista home premium 32bit, sud i go for Win7 32 or 64 bit!!!


If application compatibility is more important than having several layers of added security features, go for 32 bit.


----------



## ankushkool (May 27, 2010)

is there much performance diff?


----------



## ico (May 28, 2010)

64bit will obviously perform better if your processor is 64bit.


----------



## ankushkool (May 28, 2010)

then? sud i go 4 64bit...


----------



## ico (May 28, 2010)

Depends on you and your requirement. Refer to Debsuvra's post again.


----------



## ankushkool (May 28, 2010)

its not bout app compatibility... atleast i shouldnt have probs with basic/necessary apps! like i faced with cd/dvd burner...

can u suggest me necessary 64 bit apps 2 fully utilize my 64 bit OS and improve performance in day 2 day usage:

media player:
browser:
archiving soft:
cd/dvd burner:
image editor/viewer:
pdf reader:
...others:

thanks


----------



## neerajvohra (May 29, 2010)

ankushkool said:


> its not bout app compatibility... atleast i shouldnt have probs with basic/necessary apps! like i faced with cd/dvd burner...
> 
> can u suggest me necessary 64 bit apps 2 fully utilize my 64 bit OS and improve performance in day 2 day usage:
> 
> thanks



media player:
browser:wmp,zoom player,vlc,old media player,media monkey,adobe player,winamp
archiving soft:winrar,winzip,7zip
cd/dvd burner:nero,ashampoo
image editor/viewerhotoshop,corel
pdf reader:adobe reader
...others:virtualization xp..for those apps,games that sometimes doesnt work.

All this are installed in my laptop win7 64bit..64bit processor 8gbram


----------



## ico (May 29, 2010)

ankushkool said:


> its not bout app compatibility... atleast i shouldnt have probs with basic/necessary apps!


This won't be an issue.


----------



## ankushkool (May 29, 2010)

neerajvohra said:


> media player:
> browser:wmp,zoom player,vlc,old media player,media monkey,adobe player,winamp
> archiving soft:winrar,winzip,7zip
> cd/dvd burner:nero,ashampoo
> ...



i tried nero 9 but it didnt work! do all these apps have 64 bit version? what bout de browser... i just wanna try everythin 1st b4 i make de switch


----------



## debsuvra (May 29, 2010)

ankushkool said:


> i tried nero 9 but it didnt work! do all these apps have 64 bit version? what bout de browser... i just wanna try everythin 1st b4 i make de switch


There are several worthy alternatives to that bloatware named Nero like ImgBurn which is completely compatible with 64 bit Windows.


----------



## ankushkool (May 30, 2010)

neerajvohra said:


> media player:
> browser:wmp,zoom player,vlc,old media player,media monkey,adobe player,winamp
> archiving soft:winrar,winzip,7zip
> cd/dvd burner:nero,ashampoo
> ...



not all of de above are available in 64 bit... 4m where can i download it?


----------



## pushkar (May 30, 2010)

ankushkool said:


> not all of de above are available in 64 bit... 4m where can i download it?


There simply aren't 64-bit versions available for those apps. You will have to use the 32-bit variants of them till 64-bit gets more mainstream and the apps are updated to native 64-bit versions.


----------



## ankushkool (May 31, 2010)

can u tell me which ones are available in 64 bit! coz i found winrar n Media player classic in 64bit version!


----------



## debsuvra (May 31, 2010)

ankushkool said:


> can u tell me which ones are available in 64 bit! coz i found winrar n Media player classic in 64bit version!


Photoshop CS4/CS5 has their native 64 bit versions. Some of the famous games like Crysis also have native 64 bit versions. Apart from that, the list *neerajvohra* presented is mostly comprised of 32 bit apps without native 64 bit ports as of now.


----------



## ankushkool (Jun 2, 2010)

what bout browser... is there a 64 bit browser? the one firefox has come up with has some issues!


----------



## pushkar (Jun 2, 2010)

ankushkool said:


> what bout browser... is there a 64 bit browser? the one firefox has come up with has some issues!


Of course the firefox builds will have issues, because it's in the alpha testing phase. Windows 7 64-bit comes with Internet Explorer 64-bit. Other than that, I don't know of any 64-bit builds of Opera/Chrome for Windows. Firefox is your only other option.

However, you will have problems with plugins when using a 64-bit browser, like Flash, JRE, etc.


----------



## ankushkool (Jun 2, 2010)

umm... then will stick with IE for now


----------



## debsuvra (Jun 3, 2010)

pushkar said:


> Of course the firefox builds will have issues, because it's in the alpha testing phase. Windows 7 64-bit comes with Internet Explorer 64-bit. Other than that, I don't know of any 64-bit builds of Opera/Chrome for Windows. Firefox is your only other option.
> 
> However, you will have problems with plugins when using a 64-bit browser, like Flash, JRE, etc.


Java Runtime Environment has a native 64 bit port. The only problems users gonna face are Flash, Silverlight and Shockwave.


----------

